# Hurrican Sandy



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What are you guys doing in preparation for Hurrican Sandy?

As side from making preparation for my family. I also did a big water change this weekend. I kind of wish I bought some battery operated air pump, but I think my tanks can take a 72 hrs power outage. The recent water change sure help. I have a UPS but the shitty thing stopped working just 1 month ago. These battery UPS really blows, they only last 2 years and you have to replace it. And it's expensive to buy one of these piece of sh!t too.
Also, living very very close to the shorline is giving me the creeps now. I am worried that the heavy rain and lake will flow over and completely flood my basement. All my tanks are in the basement. Makes me want to bag all my zebra plecos and move them to the 2nd floor.

So what are you guys doing in prep for the hurrican?

Any good advice to add?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

What Hurricane????

It should pass us by..... 
http://google.org/crisismap/2012-sandy


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

FML, power has been out at my house since 2:30 for some reason. Hope my saltwater tank makes it out of this ok.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been meaning to buy a genny for years.

Acton On, Has lost power at least 8-10 times per year.

Its so bad that Halton Hydro Still give me a discount from 2 years ago.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It will just be like 2011 blizzard "Snowmageddon" which nothing happen

overreacting again :3


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

If power does go out what do you guys do to heat tanks ?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

styrofoam it


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Blankets

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I just lost cable (TV) and internet. Yay for phone tethering. 

At least I still have electricity.


----------



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm assuming it'll just be a shit ton of rain and wind... Nothing more or less. We're lucky up here. My heart goes out to our American neighbors. If electrical goes out, I'll just crank my fireplace.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

My lights have just started flickering


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

nothing here, just a bit of rain and a bit of wind

still have electricity + cable :3


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

All is well in Brampton so far. Cold, windy and wet, but still online.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

All well in markham. Everything is online and fine. weather on the other hand is bad. Got my battery pack all charged up so should b good to go


Sent from my Jelly Belly using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think it's only my area that is affected by the internet/cable TV outage. My friend that lives a 5 minute drive away has nothing wrong. Hrm.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

33 gusting to 43 knots on Lake Ontario right now! WOOOOHOOOO!
Leslieville still has power as of now...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am hungry, time to drive to McDonald!


----------



## parrot5 (Jan 6, 2007)

Power out since 1am. Have air pump. Pea puffers at 70/21 degrees. Anything to worry about?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

parrot5 said:


> Power out since 1am. Have air pump. Pea puffers at 70/21 degrees. Anything to worry about?


Your filter; if you are using a canister filter, the environment can become anaerobic very quickly, causing off a large bacteria die off.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Had a power outage on 29th night. Last night was OK. Still kind of scary. All my MTS surfaced and headed for the water/air line. So you know the tank is in trouble. That was only on a 6 hours power outage too. Maybe I was too optimistic about lasting 74 hours after all. Lucky the super storm wasn't as bad as they say it'll be.
Man, I even rope down my BBQ grill. I am not worry that it's going to fly off, but it has 4 wheels and sit pretty close to my glass patio doors.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Had a power outage on 29th night. Last night was OK. Still kind of scary. All my MTS surfaced and headed for the water/air line. So you know the tank is in trouble. That was only on a 6 hours power outage too. Maybe I was too optimistic about lasting 74 hours after all. Lucky the super storm wasn't as bad as they say it'll be.
> Man, I even rope down my BBQ grill. I am not worry that it's going to fly off, but it has 4 wheels and sit pretty close to my glass patio doors.


Here is an idea if the power cuts out and you do not have a battery operated pump or if everything went SNAFU/FUBAR get a large bucket, stab a hole, shove airline tube in, fill bucket up with takn water, Put the bucket ABOVE the tank or elevate it with a chair or something.

Basically what you are oding is making a gravity feed water stream which the higher the stream the more air falls into the tank. Tie the tube if you want to control the flow rate. A 3-5gal bucket would help extend the drop time.

Best to test before a power outage so you know what the flow rate is approx. and put thta away as the absobulte use if you have a working air pump.

Just an idea. YMMV


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Power never cut out here but I took precaution and charged a car booster pack, AA batteries, pulled out my emergency reflective vest, bike clip on safety lights if I had to walk around in the dark on the streets, flashlights all topped up on batteries, charged phone, checked up on my canister fuel for my backpacker stove, sharpened the knife and split some wood for my DIY wood gasifier can stove just incase, boiled up hot water in thermos, got some pasta and sauce handy if I needed something to eat.

With the few stoves I had it would have been just another day if the power was out for hours or days. 

Hope no one had a flooded basement. Been there before in 2005. Not fun. Saw video of NYC and people walking like the fall of saigon. Wow,...just wow. Saw the line ups for petrol and the story of the 40gal/hr generator with need for a dedicated fuel brigade to human chain the fuel up IIRC 13flrs. Daaammnn... See some lucky folks with bikes around to make better time then walking.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like you're ready. I have canned soup. I have a gas stove so, cooking is not an issue. And even if the gas stove died, I still have a portable "hot pot" stove (it's an Asian thing). 
Wish I bought a truck load of logs tough. I keep saying I was going to do it, but then keep forgetting.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Looks like you're ready. I have canned soup. I have a gas stove so, cooking is not an issue. And even if the gas stove died, I still have a portable "hot pot" stove (it's an Asian thing).
> Wish I bought a truck load of logs tough. I keep saying I was going to do it, but then keep forgetting.


Just na idea here if you have a traditional fireplace. I have heard of people building up around the exsisting fireplace to turn it into a mass rocket stove heater. By mass I mean massive heatsink which holds the heat in and radiates it out slowly as it cools down.

Or what you can do do as an idea is line the inside fireplace with 1 layer of brick and put copper piping behind it. Then add your use your plastic tubing to hook up to the copper pipe a couple feet away from the fireplace then you can heat the tank while aerate it if you had an air pump using an airlift system to pump water to the fireplace pipes. You can find bricks for free on kijiji/craigs, copper coil pipe the same free tho I would likely buy it to ensure it was not used for something else.

That is something I would not do unless a storm was so bad before it hit that a high chance of power going out then I would do or if I heard afterstorm reports of 3+ days no power. Just an idea.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by AquaNekoMobile
> I heard halloween got postponed in NJ/NY and other effected areas. Double whammy for the kids.
> 
> ...


Zebra:

We are pretty sheilded from a lot of bad weather. It was not till recent years did I learn that tornados happen in and around the GTA area like the Wonderland one. I always thought tornados was a U.S mid-west Kansas thing. Perhaps it is becaue we have too many yorkies around the GTA that, that happened?  The only one I remember was the 2005 heavy downpour which got many parts of the GTA roads flooded and lots houses flooded around the GTA.

I think the last storm like Sandy was hurricane Hazel which was way before my time. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Hazel . I think because we are rather shielded inland mnay people do not think to have a emergancy 72hr/1week kit on hand thinking stuff like that would never happen to us. Stuff happens. Better to be prepared for emergencies and take it like just another day while everyone around you is freaking out around you.

Scotcommando:

 Oh man, sorry to heard what happened to your sister. I saw news in IIRC NYC where people living in an apartment some people walked 38flrs down to the ground floor because there was a generator just to charge a cellphone. I heard on the news that it could take about 10 days for the power to return in some areas. She might want to look into cheap solar panel chargers. Eton has a model called the FR170 which has a special feature called 'dump charge' which dumps all power to the USB which is good because you can crank the small radio over the course of the day to build up power then dump it all into a phone. IIRC $40 CDN at RadioShack. Also something else to consider is called the Biolite stove.

www.biolitestove.com

Burn anything you can find and charge up devices at the same time. Not sure if it can handle like 4 port usb hubs so you can share charging with others. Just an idea.


----------

